# miembro colaboradora



## Assumpta

¡Buenas noches! 

La verdad es que no me lo había preguntado nunca pero estoy realizando una comunicación y quiero poner que soy miembro colaborador de un grupo de investigación y...me ha asaltado la duda: ¿puedo ponerlo en femenino? Temo estar preguntando algo obvio, pues en internet no encuentro en ningún lado la expresión, pero de todas formas quería asegurarme de que efectivamente no puedo ponerlo en femenino. 

¡Gracias por vuestra colaboración de antemano!

Una abraçada.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá _miembro colaboradora_ suena de lo más normal. Pero con este asunto de los géneros gramaticales se suelen armar unos líos tremendos, todos protestan...

Eso sí... ¡*no uses miembra*...!

Saludos.


----------



## chamyto

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Por acá _miembro colaboradora_ suena de lo más normal. Pero con este asunto de los géneros gramaticales se suelen armar unos líos tremendos, todos protestan...
> 
> Eso sí... ¡*no uses miembra*...!
> 
> Saludos.



Muy deacuerdo. Todo esto viene por los grupos feministas, que desconocen que el género no marcado siempre es el masculino y se empeñan en hablar de ambos géneros a la vez, cuando no es necesario . No lo digo yo, lo dice la RAE.


----------



## Assumpta

Gracias a ambos. En todo caso no me parece mal intentar adoptar un lenguaje más inclusivo.   ok Quique, ¡no voy a usar miembra! que por otra parte me parece realmente espantoso, pero deduzco entonces de ambos que miembro colaboradora sería correcto aunque no concuerden en género.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Repito, _miembr*o* colaborador*a*_ *por acá* suena normal... quizá en otras partes pondrían el grito en el cielo al oírla o leerla... _este_... suerte...

Cariños.


----------



## Maximino

Por lo general ‘miembro’ se emplea como epiceno masculino (el masculino designa a ambos sexos). Sin embargo, el DPD señala que hoy en día se admite a ‘miembro’ como sustantivo común (un/una miembro):




> miembro. 1. ‘Individuo que forma parte de un colectivo’. Normalmente se usa como epiceno masculino (→ género2, 1b), con independencia del sexo del referente: «La esposa de Molins [...] es un miembro estratégico del equipo» (Mundo [Esp.] 20.2.96). Pero hoy se está extendiendo su empleo como sustantivo común en cuanto al género (el/la miembro; → género2, 1a), uso que se admite como válido cuando se desee hacer explícito el sexo del referente: «EH coloca en sus listas a una miembro de Haika encarcelada por Garzón» (Abc@ [Esp.] 2.4.01).
> {…}
> Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española




No obstante esto, las bases de datos de la RAE (CREA, CORDE) no registran casos para ‘_miembro colaboradora_’, aunque en rigor es admisible.




Saludos


----------



## Assumpta

Muchísimas gracias Maximino y a todos un abrazo.


----------



## Maximino

Assumpta said:


> Muchísimas gracias Maximino y a todos un abrazo.




De nada. Para eso estamos.


Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Creo que en España "miembro" se usa siempre como un sustantivo masculino aunque se aplique a una mujer, diga lo que diga el DPD. De la misma manera que dices "Pedro es una persona muy colaboradora" se dice "María es miembro colaborador de un grupo". No hay que confundir el sexo de la persona con el género de la palabra.

Digo esto porque deduzco que te diriges a gente en España, y los casos argentinos o chilenos pueden no sonar igual de bien a oídos españoles.


----------



## francisgranada

Quique Alfaro said:


> ... Por acá _miembro colaboradora_ suena de lo más normal ...
> Saludos.


 En la frase "María es miembro colaborador*a* de un grupo"  la palabra _colaboradora _la veo como un sustantivo (no adjetivo) pospuesto a otro sustantivo, es decir _*el* miembro colaboradora_ y no _*la* miembro coloaboradora. _¿Me equivoco?


----------



## Maximino

ACQM said:


> [...]Digo esto porque deduzco que te diriges a gente en España, y los casos argentinos o chilenos pueden no sonar igual de bien a oídos españoles.




No sé cuál es el ‘caso chileno’ al que aludes porque, hasta donde sé, ni yo ni nadie más hasta el momento ha mencionado cómo se usa o suena ‘miembro colaboradora’ en Chile. Únicamente me he limitado a reseñar lo que indica el DPD sobre el tema.




francisgranada said:


> En la frase "María es miembro colaborador*a* de un grupo" la palabra _colaboradora _la veo como un sustantivo (no adjetivo) pospuesto a otro sustantivo, es decir *el*_ miembro colaboradora_ y no *la*_ miembro coloaboradora. _¿Me equivoco?




Aunque claramente ‘colaborador’ puede funcionar como sustantivo, en este caso, según mi parecer, lo hace como adjetivo al calificar a ‘miembro’. No es un miembro integrante del grupo de investigación sino que un miembro colaborador.



Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Maximino said:


> No sé cuál es el ‘caso chileno’ al que aludes porque, hasta donde sé, ni yo ni nadie más hasta el momento ha mencionado cómo se usa o suena ‘miembro colaboradora’ en Chile. Únicamente me he limitado a reseñar lo que indica el DPD sobre el tema.



Pensé que apoyabas la postura del DPD en este tema, porque lo citaste y porque no expusiste ningún otro punto de vista. El DPD es público y está al alcance de cualquiera con acceso a internet. 

De todas formas, si nos puedes exponer tu opinión o tu experiencia como hablante ¿Cómo lo dirías tú? A mí me gustaría saberlo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

ACQM said:


> Creo que en España "miembro" se usa siempre como un sustantivo masculino aunque se aplique a una mujer, diga lo que diga el DPD. De la misma manera que dices "Pedro es una persona muy colaboradora" se dice "María es miembro colaborador de un grupo". No hay que confundir el sexo de la persona con el género de la palabra.
> 
> Digo esto porque deduzco que te diriges a gente en España, y los casos argentinos o chilenos pueden no sonar igual de bien a oídos españoles.



De acuerdo contigo. Yo pondría miembro colaborador, miembro fundador, miembro integrante independientemente del sexo de la persona de quien se hable.


----------



## Altair264

Hola:

Yo opino que _miembro colaboradora_ no suena bien —por lo menos en Argentina—. Mi teoría se funda porque _miembro_ es un término invariable en cuanto al género; por lo tanto, si es acompañado con un adjetivo femenino (como, por ejemplo, _colaboradora_), presta a pensar que la persona que colabora es una mujer.
Fijate cómo sonaría en una oración: _Assumpta es el *miembro colaboradora *más destacado de nuestro grupo de investigación_. ¡Suena mal!, ¿no? En cambio, ¿no quedaría mejor si dijera «Assumpta es el *miembro colaborador* más destacado de nuestro grupo de investigación?

En mi opinión, la forma correcta es _miembro colaborador_. Aguardaremos más opiniones al respecto.

Saludos,
Altair264


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Mis anquilosados oídos piden que seas "miembro colaborador"...
Saludos


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Altair264 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Fijate cómo sonaría en una oración: _Assumpta es el *miembro colaboradora *más destacado de nuestro grupo de investigación_. ¡Suena mal!, ¿no?


Hola: 

Naturalmente que así suena mal.

_Assumpta es *la* *miembro colaboradora *más destacad*a* de nuestro grupo de investigación_.

Así ya es otra cosa... para mí al menos.

Por supuesto que cada uno usará lo que le parezca mejor pero lo cierto es que se pueden encontrar muchísimos ejemplos de varios países de _miembro vitalicia_, _miembro honoraria_, _miembro distinguida_ y otras expresiones por el estilo. Si a uno no le gusta como queda usa el masculino... ¡y listo!

Saludos.


----------



## Altair264

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola:
> 
> Naturalmente que así suena mal.
> 
> _Assumpta es *la* *miembro colaboradora *más destacad*a* de nuestro grupo de investigación_.
> 
> Así ya es otra cosa... para mí al menos.
> 
> Por supuesto que cada uno usará lo que le parezca mejor pero lo cierto es que se pueden encontrar muchísimos ejemplos de varios países de _miembro vitalicia_, _miembro honoraria_, _miembro distinguida_ y otras expresiones por el estilo por el estilo. Si a uno no le gusta como queda usa el masculino... ¡y listo!
> 
> Saludos.



Quique Alfaro, la oración que expuse de ejemplo estaba construida en base a un sujeto masculino (Assumpta, la persona que consulta), por ese motivo no adecué el resto del enunciado. De tratarse de un femenino, la hubiera construido de la misma manera que vos, cambiando de género el artículo y adjetivo. ¿Me explico?
Por otro lado, concuerdo con los ejemplos que expones siempre y cuando nos estemos refiriendo a Assumpta como femenino. En este caso, el consultante es un hombre; por lo que, para mí, el cargo de _miembro colaboradora _no me parece demasiado apropiado. Si, caso contrario, la consultante fuera una mujer, me parecería perfecto, claro: _María es la miembro colaboradora _—o vitalicia, o distinguida u honoraria, como sugerís—_ más destacada de nuestra organización._

(Supongo que estas son las pequeñeces que tornan al español tan interesante.)

Un cálido abrazo,
Altair264


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola Altair:

La persona que abrió el hilo, Assumpta, *es una mujer* que tiene la duda de si puede o no referirse a ella misma como _miembro colaborador*a*_.


----------



## Altair264

Quique Alfaro said:


> Hola Altair:
> 
> La persona que abrió el hilo, Assumpta, *es una mujer* que tiene la duda de si puede o no referirse a ella misma como _miembro colaborador*a*_.



Ah, bueno, en ese caso... ¡Yo tomé al consultante por un hombre! Supongo que, entonces, los dos explicamos lo mismo con diferentes palabras.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

Me gusta seguir peleando por esto. No por feminismo sino porque ya es hora de dejarse de embromar y permitir que se aclare el sexo de la persona, a través del género gramatical. Si volvemos tanto a este tema, es porque se necesita.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Pero si se necesita, se puede clarificar de otra manera, o a posteriori.

"Es una muy buena persona". Si necesito aclarar de quién hablo, pues diré: "Fulanito o fulanita es una muy buena persona" o añadiré "Me refiero a fulanito o fulanita". El hecho de que haya determinadas palabras que se presten al cambio de género, y por tanto a "ganar tiempo", no necesariamente justifican su utilización. Que miembro acabe en "o", no justifica de por sí que podamos decir "miembra": "La pierna es un miembro del cuerpo de la misma manera que el brazo".


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Estos asuntos de género son muy delicados porque por una opinión puramente gramatical te pueden considerar socialmente como un hombre de las cavernas. Y no tiene nada que ver. 

Así que me arriesgo y afirmo que la palabra _*miembro*_ es para mí un nombre *masculino*, y no veo que eso sea óbice para que se utilice en frases en que se cite a personas del sexo femenino, del mismo modo que tampoco veo inconveniente en que los sinónimos de _miembro_ que sean sustantivos femeninos (_parte, pieza, extremidad, porción_, etc.) se usen en frases con personas del sexo masculino:

_La señora X es *un *miembro estratégico del equipo y *un *punto de apoyo muy sólido para el mantenimiento de nuestro espíritu emprendedor._

_El señor X es *una *pieza estratégica del equipo y *una *base de apoyo muy sólida para el mantenimiento de nuestro espíritu emprendedor._

¿Que los del DPD opinan que es correcta la forma _una miembro_? Pues muy bien, allá ellos; lo respeto, pero que no cuenten conmigo para utilizarla. Ni creo que lo haga _ninguna de las miembros_ de mi familia.

Saludos.


----------



## Nipnip

duvija said:


> Me gusta seguir peleando por esto. No por feminismo sino porque ya es hora de dejarse de embromar y permitir que se aclare el sexo de la persona, a través del género gramatical. Si volvemos tanto a este tema, es porque se necesita.



Entonces, ¿qué sería, la miembra colaboradora?

Retomando la precisión de Francisgranada, creo que hay dos usos legítimos.

Raquel, mujer simpática y activa y una miembro colaborador ejemplar.
Raquel, mujer simpática y activa y una miembro colaboradora ejemplar.


----------



## duvija

Nipnip said:


> Entonces qué sería, ¿la miembra colaboradora?
> 
> Retomando la precisión de Francisgranada, creo que hay dos usos legítimos.
> 
> Raquel, mujer simpática y activa y una miembro colaborador ejemplar.
> Raquel, mujer simpática y activa y una miembro colaboradora ejemplar.



La segunda me gusta más. Y no es que deban ser una cosa u otra, es que vemos que se necesita la precisión en este mundo cambiante (si no, no habría problemas y claramente van apareciendo. Llamarlo 'feminismo' es equivocado).


----------



## Nipnip

duvija said:


> La segunda me gusta más. Y no es que deban ser una cosa u otra, es que vemos que se necesita la precisión en este mundo cambiante (si no, no habría problemas y claramente van apareciendo. Llamarlo 'feminismo' es equivocado).



Ok, pero entonces "¿te parece bien "miembra"?


----------



## duvija

Nipnip said:


> Ok, pero entonces "¿te parece bien "miembra"?



Creo que no. El final de los sustantivos está fijo (en realidad, no me molestaría 'miembra', pero sé que a la mayoría si) de modo que habría que dar vueltas alrededor de lo cambiable. (Digo, no empiecen a decirme si pienso que 'policía' debe ser 'policío' si son hombres). 

No tengo las respuestas, pero estoy dándome cuenta que algo tiene que cambiar, no sabemos cómo ni dónde. No es una lotería ni tampoco se puede obligar el cambio, pero al menos admitir que hay un problema a resolver no parece tan dramático.


----------



## ACQM

duvija said:


> Creo que no. El final de los sustantivos está fijo (en realidad, no me molestaría 'miembra', pero sé que a la mayoría si) de modo que habría que dar vueltas alrededor de lo cambiable. (Digo, no empiecen a decirme si pienso que 'policía' debe ser 'policío' si son hombres).
> 
> No tengo las respuestas, pero estoy dándome cuenta que algo tiene que cambiar, no sabemos cómo ni dónde. No es una lotería ni tampoco se puede obligar el cambio, pero al menos admitir que hay un problema a resolver no parece tan dramático.



Tu postura es muy interesante. No te parece bien sólo de remarcar los errores comunes en nuestros días sino de ver que si son comunes es por algo, es porque se intenta comunicar algo de una manera que las normas establecidas de la lengua no permiten. Da que pensar.

Aún así hay un dilema en el feminismo que cuando es muy extremista acaba dando la vuelta y volviendo al patriarcado. En el caso de Assumpta, ¿necesita realmente indicar su condición femenina en esa precisa frase sobre su pertenencia a un grupo investigador?, tal vez, su sexo no es ni siquiera pertinente en ese contexto.

En todo caso Nipnip, o "un miembro colaborado"  o "una miembro colaboradora" pero no "una miembro colaborador"


----------



## lavecilla

DPD:


> Pero hoy se está extendiendo su empleo como sustantivo común en cuanto al género (el/la miembro; → género2, 1a), uso que se admite como válido cuando *se desee hacer explícito el sexo del referente*: «EH coloca en sus listas a una miembro de Haika encarcelada por Garzón» (Abc@ [Esp.] 2.4.01).




Parafraseando y ampliando:

El grupo M coloca en sus listas a *una* miembro del grupo N, que lidera *un* persona considerad*o* unánimemente como *un *pieza necesari*o* en la dirección de esa agrupación política. Se dice que con la incorporación a sus filas de *esta nueva *miembro, de *esta nueva *eslabón, sus objetivos serán más viables. Se piensa, además, que *la nueva* elemento del grupo será *una sólida* pilar de su ideario político y que, a no mucho tardar, se constituirá en *una de las* núcleos centrales del mismo.

Paren, que yo me bajo.

A seguir bien.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi opinión (de no nativo hispanohablante, entonces no muy relevante):

1. El sustantivo m_iembro e_s de género masculino; _miembra _no existe
2. _Miembro_, como tal, no indica directamente un ser humano, sino una "parte de un todo unida con él" (DRAE). Si ese "todo" es una sociedad, compañía etc. miembro se refiere lógicamente a una _persona_, en otros casos a un _animal _o a una _cosa. _
3. Diferenciar el género con formas diferentes o con artículo para indicar el sexo tiene sentido en caso de sustantivos que_ a priori_ significan seres humanos o animales (madre/padre, leoón/leona, profesor/profesora, conde/condesa ...)
4. Usar el artículo "la" con _miembro _efectivamente lleva a absurdidades como ya dicho antes (el persona, el parte,  una núcleo ...). 

Mi conslusión:
1. "el miembro colaborador", aunque se trata de mujer
2. aceptaría "el miembro colaboradora" (dos sustantivos, como lengua madre, premio Nobel etc ...). Pero según la respuesta de Maximino a mi pregunta (#11) eso no corresponde bien a lo que se qiuere expresar en este caso.

Pregunta hipotética: ¿diríamos también "esta vaca es una miembro de la manada"? 
(tal vez aquí normalmente no usaríamos el término _miembro_, pero esto no importa  ...)

P.S. En caso de necesidad, propongo _membresa  _(más por broma que seriamente, pero no me suena mal  ...)


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Para mí solo hay dos opciones válidas: _un miembro colaborador_ y _una miembro colaboradora_. Luego, Assumpta, a tu pregunta de si puedes ponerlo en femenino, pues sí. Que cada uno elija lo que más rabia le dé. Yo también usaría _un miembro colaborador_.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

blasita said:


> Hola:
> Para mí solo hay dos opciones válidas: _un miembro colaborador_ y _una miembro colaboradora_. Luego, Assumpta, a tu pregunta de si puedes ponerlo en femenino, pues sí. Que cada uno elija lo que más rabia le dé. Yo también usaría _un miembro colaborador_.
> Un saludo.



Hola, blasita:
Concuerdo de pe a pa con esto. Es lo que iba a poner, pero me ganaste por la mano.
Un abrazo.

(Nota: ¡El lío que se forma con este término, cuando se puede decir _una_ miembro y _la_ miembro! Me gustaría ver qué pasaría con _elemento_, que sólo se admite como masculino -_el_, _un_, miembro-: "_Carmen es un elemento destacado de..._")


----------



## Jonno

> Me gustaría ver qué pasaría con elemento, que sólo se admite como masculino -el, un, miembro-: "Carmen es un elemento destacado de...")



Uf, no has puesto un buen ejemplo. Más de una vez he visto "elementa", y aunque haya sido en el sentido de persona pícara, de malas ideas o similar tampoco admite más que el masculino 

A mí me ha gustado más el ejemplo de Lampiste: "El señor X es *una pieza* *estratégica* del equipo". ¿De verdad alguien ve la necesidad de marcar el sexo del sujeto en "pieza estratégica"? Pues a la inversa tampoco debería.


----------



## duvija

Creo que empezamos a entender que a veces necesitamos que se sepa que 'la' miembro/elemento' es mujer y no simplemente 'persona'. Y no tenemos soluciones fáciles para algo que empezó a ser sociológica y antropológicamente importante. Si el feminismo se apoderó de esto y lo hizo gracioso, mala suerte. Tiene que haber soluciones a esos problemas, como ya lo indica el DPD.
No creo que lo podamos resolver acá, pero tenerlo en cuenta es imperativo.


----------



## kiquito

yo siempre reemplazo "miembro" por "integrante" en estos casos, pues vuelve neutro el género y se presta a utilizarse con los artículos "la" y "el".


----------



## tina varo

Hola:
¡Qué nutrido esto!
Yo lo interpreto así:

Si eres una miembro del equipo, muy colaboradora en comparación con otros: Soy una miembro colaboradora.
Aunque para este caso me gusta la propuesta de Kiquito, sobre el uso de "integrante".

Si el cargo formal que ocupas en la organización se denomina se esa manera, correspondería: Soy una Miembro Colaborador. (¿Mayúsculas? ¿Comillas?)
(Y las luchas de género mejorarán las opciones futuras...)

Un saludo.


----------

